# what do i need to start selling shirts?



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm in Southfield, MI (close to Detroit). I have 20-25 designs that I want to eventually sell. I am just starting out and im going to test try 3-5 designs because I want to sell a lot this summer. Can i just take my ideas to a screen printer and get tshirts made and then sell them? I dont have any licensing or permits because I dont know what to get, this is mainly where im lost...plz help??


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Who is your target Customer? What are the designs? How many colors…? How and where do you plan on selling them?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

ckarmstrong1 said:


> I'm in Southfield, MI (close to Detroit). I have 20-25 designs that I want to eventually sell. I am just starting out and I'm going to test try 3-5 designs because I want to sell a lot this summer. Can i just take my ideas to a screen printer and get tshirts made and then sell them? I don't have any licensing or permits because I don't know what to get, this is mainly where I'm lost...plz help??


You will need to supply your screen printer with more than just ideas. You will need ready to print artwork in vector format. You will also need a reseller's permit (called vendor's license here in Ohio), and a business license in order to sell those shirts legally.


----------



## spit947 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would go to Business - Michigan Business One Stop. It explains everything you need in the state of Michigan to start a business. Including an outline on how to write a business plan.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

Dag, that many designs? When starting out, you don't have to have this many... Right? But releasing 3-5 sounds cool.


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Who is your target Customer? What are the designs? How many colors…? How and where do you plan on selling them?


Hey thanks for responding .my target base is lesbian women and gay men ages 18-30. I have found that this is a large age range but they wear the same thing's age each age..(@ least in my community they do) . The designs are mainly catchy phrases and some are phrases with a picture..mostly one sided (front of shirt)... colors vary...besides the color of the shirt, the work is 2-3 colors.

Selling the tees?? Well I plan on along adavantage of our upcoming pride...we will have parties and picnic's for an entire weekend. This is where I want to sell the shirts. I have a friend who owns the most popular lesbian Club and I was hoping to ask her for a few minutes on a good night to have some people model the shirts. I also want a website for viewing purposes only until I can work the rest of this out...I'm popular on FB so I may just make an album and tell them where to get the shirts from.what do u think so far?


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks a mil iben..I'm working on that as we speak.;-)


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been checking this site out...very helpful so far...thx for responding.


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

ishredbanez said:


> Dag, that many designs? When starting out, you don't have to have this many... Right? But releasing 3-5 sounds cool.


Hey Austin...I have heard that u don't need this many designs but I've also heard u want to have variety..I know the people in this community will buy these shirts but not wear them at the Same time...they like to be different and seem to be in constant battle for best dressed! I'm trying to provide enough variety without breaking my pockets starting out..this just works best for my situations..thank you for responding.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

ckarmstrong1 said:


> Selling the tees?? Well I plan on along adavantage of our upcoming pride...we will have parties and picnic's for an entire weekend. This is where I want to sell the shirts. I have a friend who owns the most popular lesbian Club and I was hoping to ask her for a few minutes on a good night to have some people model the shirts. I also want a website for viewing purposes only until I can work the rest of this out...I'm popular on FB so I may just make an album and tell them where to get the shirts from.what do u think so far?


You might see if you can get them in one of the stores in Royal Oak...


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> You might see if you can get them in one of the stores in Royal Oak...


Good idea...Thx


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know if it is too late to get a booth at the Arts, beats and eats this summer. There are a few other outdoor fairs in RO but I think it is past the App. Date. 
You would need a tent and the Michigan Sales Tax License (you can apply for that online for free) You can go to the County to set up a DBA, then open a free checking account at one of the local Credit Unions, you might want to look at Square or ProPay if you want to accept CC’s. 
CW


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I don't know if it is too late to get a booth at the Arts, beats and eats this summer. There are a few other outdoor fairs in RO but I think it is past the App. Date.
> You would need a tent and the Michigan Sales Tax License (you can apply for that online for free) You can go to the County to set up a DBA, then open a free checking account at one of the local Credit Unions, you might want to look at Square or ProPay if you want to accept CC’s.
> CW


Thx CW on going to look things couple of these things.


----------

